# Gay attempts to answer his critics (at Morrison's expense)



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

> *Gay determined to silence critics *
> 
> Perhaps more than any other player who is expected to be drafted in the top five, Connecticut forward Rudy Gay feels he has something to prove to NBA teams.
> 
> ...


http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/o...sports/1150435948228880.xml&coll=7&thispage=1

IMHO, Gay should be the #1 pick. He is the most talented guy in the draft who probably has one of the greatest upsides.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

ralaw said:


> http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/o...sports/1150435948228880.xml&coll=7&thispage=1
> 
> IMHO, Gay should be the #1 pick. He is the most talented guy in the draft who probably has one of the greatest upsides.


Well, he and Brandon Roy are the top 2 collegians. 

I think Bargnani has got the nicest jumpshot of anybody in the draft. Add that to 7-1, athletic, and shotblocking ability. Consider that he is excelling playing against men despite just turning 21, in the second best league in the world.

To me he has to be #1, but I can't really quarrel with Gay or Roy.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago I came to my own little conclusion that Andrea Bargnani and Rudy Gay would be the best players from this draft. 

My Bulls have the #2 pick, and I think both of those players would fit in well. One of htem will be available, I just hope Paxson is one the same line of thinking as me.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

The Mad Viking said:


> Well, he and Brandon Roy are the top 2 collegians.
> 
> I think Bargnani has got the nicest jumpshot of anybody in the draft. Add that to 7-1, athletic, and shotblocking ability. Consider that he is excelling playing against men despite just turning 21, in the second best league in the world.
> 
> To me he has to be #1, but I can't really quarrel with Gay or Roy.


Bargnani is intriguing and I can see why a team would draft him with his skills, atleticism and height. I am getting concerned about hearing all of these Morrison rumors of him going #1 overall. I am hoping Colengelo is putting up a smoke screen to get a trade done, as I believe he really wants Bargnani but believes he can get him by dropping down a few picks (but not past #5).


This is the order the top 5 should go in my opinion

1. Toronto - Rudy Gay (Bosh @ PF, Charlie V @ SF and Gay @ SG would be great for this team)
2. Chicago - Andrea Bargnani
3. Charlotte - Brandon Roy
4. Porland - Adam Morrison
5. Atlanta - LaMarcus Aldridge


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm not a big gay guy but i'm glad he's doing well in the workouts, we've said all along this is a need draft and i think it still is, as was pointed out colangelo is probably trying to get a 2 for 1 here but he really wants bargnani, i still think it goes the italian #1, then aldridge,gay,morrison to portland and then roy at #5 probably to someone other than atlanta, thomas drops probably to boston, one of the pg's to the t-wolves..........


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

rainman said:


> i'm not a big gay guy but i'm glad he's doing well in the workouts, we've said all along this is a need draft and i think it still is, as was pointed out colangelo is probably trying to get a 2 for 1 here but he really wants bargnani, i still think it goes the italian #1, then aldridge,gay,morrison to portland and then roy at #5 probably to someone other than atlanta, thomas drops probably to boston, one of the pg's to the t-wolves..........


Does anyone think Bosh's comments about drafting Bargnani will have any weight in who Colangelo drafts? I mean Bosh will be among the elite at the PF spot very soon and I don't think the Raptors coud stand to let another top draft pick go. It seems to me drafting Bargnani would cause Bosh to rethink his situation and possibly demand a trade or not re-sign. Bargnani is good, but is he worth stunting the growth of Charlie V (who proved himself) and upsetting your future superstar PF?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gay will not last past the Bobcats and hopefully he'll shut down his workouts now, so he can land there.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

ralaw said:


> Does anyone think Bosh's comments about drafting Bargnani will have any weight in who Colangelo drafts? I mean Bosh will be among the elite at the PF spot very soon and I don't think the Raptors coud stand to let another top draft pick go. It seems to me drafting Bargnani would cause Bosh to rethink his situation and possibly demand a trade or not re-sign. Bargnani is good, but is he worth stunting the growth of Charlie V (who proved himself) and upsetting your future superstar PF?


Colangelo shouldn't worry about Bosh, in my opinion. As a GM, you pick the best player available regardless of position, and be done with it. 

I think Bosh would have a rapid change of heart if the Raptors drafted Bargnani and Bosh saw how good he is. At this point, he sees this foreign kid who plays the same position he does, and it's not appealing at all. When it actually materializes into a player he can judge for himself, and that player is good, it wouldn't surprise me to see him change his mind. 

You can never go wrong with adding the best player available to your team, even if the best player on your team already plays the same position. The draft is about gaining assets. Now if you feel like Bargnani isn't the best, that's a different story, but I hate picking for position in a draft in any scenario.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

ralaw said:


> Does anyone think Bosh's comments about drafting Bargnani will have any weight in who Colangelo drafts? I mean Bosh will be among the elite at the PF spot very soon and I don't think the Raptors coud stand to let another top draft pick go. It seems to me drafting Bargnani would cause Bosh to rethink his situation and possibly demand a trade or not re-sign. Bargnani is good, but is he worth stunting the growth of Charlie V (who proved himself) and upsetting your future superstar PF?


What has Charlie V proved?

I think you can say that Chris Bosh has proved himself, but Charlie just had a good rookie season. Nothing more. If Toronto thinks that Bargnani/Gay can be better players in the future than Villanueva, then they should take them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I agree Patches. Not to mention, this is the same BS Tracy McGrady said when drafting between Okafor and Howard. Well had the Magic listened to his *******, they would have an injury prone Okafor, instead of soon to be perennial all-star, all-NBA Rev. Dwight.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

ralaw said:


> Does anyone think Bosh's comments about drafting Bargnani will have any weight in who Colangelo drafts? I mean Bosh will be among the elite at the PF spot very soon and I don't think the Raptors coud stand to let another top draft pick go. It seems to me drafting Bargnani would cause Bosh to rethink his situation and possibly demand a trade or not re-sign. Bargnani is good, but is he worth stunting the growth of Charlie V (who proved himself) and upsetting your future superstar PF?


first off bosh should have kept his comments out of the press it tends to not sit well with management. i do agree from a position standpoint that a bargnani doesnt make as much sense as maybe one of the other guys but from a talent standpoint if he's that much better than everyone else you have to take him or get equal value for him. i think if they do take aldridge or morrison the bulls will be more than glad to take sloppy seconds.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> Gay will not last past the Bobcats and hopefully he'll shut down his workouts now, so he can land there.


you think m.j. getting involved there will have any influence on that pick, i assume it will be a nike guy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well, now that changes a lot of things. Bickerstaff is about to become the GM full-time after this season, so I think Mike will let him make the pick, but if Gay signs with Nike (Morrison probably will as well) then who knows?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

You all make great points and I'm sure Colangelo is thinking the same thing. Colangelo is a smart GM and I'm sure has a plan of action.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

HKF said:


> I agree Patches. Not to mention, this is the same BS Tracy McGrady said when drafting between Okafor and Howard. Well had the Magic listened to his *******, they would have an injury prone Okafor, instead of soon to be perennial all-star, all-NBA Rev. Dwight.


Exactly. This is why players get paid to play basketball and GMs are paid to manage personnel. 

Bryan is a competent executive and won't simply cater to whatever Bosh wants. He's going to get the most value out of the pick, whatever that entails.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> What has Charlie V proved?
> 
> I think you can say that Chris Bosh has proved himself, but Charlie just had a good rookie season. Nothing more. If Toronto thinks that Bargnani/Gay can be better players in the future than Villanueva, then they should take them.


Charlie V proved all his critics wrong in displaying a willingness to play hard and consistent. If it wasn't for Chris Pau's spectacular yearl he would have won the ROY. At minimum in my opinion Charlie V will max out as a Antwan Jamison and teamed with Bosh the future looks great for the Raptors. I believe adding Gay to that mix would improve this team mightly.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

ralaw said:


> Does anyone think Bosh's comments about drafting Bargnani will have any weight in who Colangelo drafts? I mean Bosh will be among the elite at the PF spot very soon and I don't think the Raptors coud stand to let another top draft pick go. It seems to me drafting Bargnani would cause Bosh to rethink his situation and possibly demand a trade or not re-sign. Bargnani is good, but is he worth stunting the growth of Charlie V (who proved himself) and upsetting your future superstar PF?


Personally, I'm not a big fan of Bosh. To me he'll end up like JON in that he puts up nice numbers, but that he won't be a true difference maker, yet fans will overrate him his entire career. I also believe Colangelo will recognize this and will make an amazing trade that years later people will look back and go how did the Raptors get that much for Chris Bosh.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

HKF said:


> Gay will not last past the Bobcats and hopefully he'll shut down his workouts now, so he can land there.


You don't think he could get to Portland?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

The Bosh comments are overblown. He remembers when VC would have prefered a trade of the #4 over him. He just said he'd like a banger in general. He was not dictating a pick but rather responding to a question from reporters. He should ideally just say "ask BC" but as the franchise player BC will seek out his opinion anyway. He may not do what he wants but he always looks for thoughts.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

rainman said:


> *i'm not a big gay guy * but i'm glad he's doing well in the workouts, we've said all along this is a need draft and i think it still is, as was pointed out colangelo is probably trying to get a 2 for 1 here but he really wants bargnani, i still think it goes the italian #1, then aldridge,gay,morrison to portland and then roy at #5 probably to someone other than atlanta, thomas drops probably to boston, one of the pg's to the t-wolves..........



so you're saying you're short and straight . . . got it.



















sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> so you're saying you're short and straight . . . got it.
> 
> sorry, couldn't resist.



You're 37 and you still find this stuff humerous.

Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

I think the Raps should trade down and get gay. He fit the RAps way better then any other player.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> so you're saying you're short and straight . . . got it.
> 
> funny man, that gay comment was made by our good buddy rick majerus, who i guess is short and fat. i figure its clever to drop it in there every once and awhile. i actually like rudy gay, would like to see him be more consistant but he will probably be a better pro than collegian. common wisdom in here is he will go to charlotte and with mj coming on board there i think that makes that even more of a sure thing(i take it there are no unc players available). as for morrison his workouts and combine numbers seem to solidify a high pick, probably #4 to portland. stay tuned.
> 
> ...


..see above, got a little messed up there


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

For those who like video... 2 different videos from that latest workout.

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/draftcentral.html

http://easylink.playstream.com/katu/060615blazers_workout_5pm.wvx


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> so you're saying you're short and straight . . . got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do adults actually find this kind of stuff funny in today's society? God help us all.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

rainman said:


> i'm not a big gay guy


Repped.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

rainman said:


> *i'm not a big gay guy but* i'm glad he's doing well in the workouts, we've said all along this is a need draft and i think it still is, as was pointed out colangelo is probably trying to get a 2 for 1 here but he really wants bargnani, i still think it goes the italian #1, then aldridge,gay,morrison to portland and then roy at #5 probably to someone other than atlanta, thomas drops probably to boston, one of the pg's to the t-wolves..........


It's ok, we're very accepting of all people on bbb.net :biggrin:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> What has Charlie V proved?
> 
> I think you can say that Chris Bosh has proved himself, but Charlie just had a good rookie season. Nothing more. If Toronto thinks that Bargnani/Gay can be better players in the future than Villanueva, then they should take them.




because Gay and Gnani proved something more than CV? Eva played in the NBA, he has one season ahead of them, Gay and Gnani hasn't even been drafted yet.


IMO if Eva was playing in the euro league, he'd be avg 25/12


----------



## untamed guerilla (May 28, 2003)

I don't see how a team wouldn't draft gay, on paper he's a freak, gay is 6-8 has a 40.5" vert, a 7-3 wingspan, a 9 foot standing reach, gay can be special, did u see morrison's vert. 30.5" no wonder i never see him dunk


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

BigMac said:


> I think the Raps should trade down and get gay. He fit the RAps way better then any other player.


Thats not a viable option in this draft imo. He could easily go #2 to Chicago, and even easier to Charlotte at #3.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

untamed guerilla said:


> I don't see how a team wouldn't draft gay, on paper he's a freak, gay is 6-8 has a 40.5" vert, a 7-3 wingspan, a 9 foot standing reach, gay can be special, did u see morrison's vert. 30.5" no wonder i never see him dunk





Now that way of thinking is horribly wrong im afraid. being 6'8, having a 40.5" vert, a 7-3 wingspan, and a 9 foot standing reach doesnt mean that you will be a good player.
Morrison might have a 30.5" vert but he is one heck of a player.
Here's one link that explains further
http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1351


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

BigMac said:


> I think the Raps should trade down and get gay. He fit the RAps way better then any other player.


I've completely changed my view on the NBA Draft because of Charlie Villanueva. If someone has the talent to go where you are drafting, and you like the player, you take them even if their stock is not reportedly quite that high. Gay definitely has the talent to go #1 overall, if you like him, then you take him there.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Colangelo shouldn't worry about Bosh, in my opinion. As a GM, you pick the best player available regardless of position, and be done with it.
> 
> I think Bosh would have a rapid change of heart if the Raptors drafted Bargnani and Bosh saw how good he is. At this point, he sees this foreign kid who plays the same position he does, and it's not appealing at all. When it actually materializes into a player he can judge for himself, and that player is good, it wouldn't surprise me to see him change his mind.
> 
> You can never go wrong with adding the best player available to your team, even if the best player on your team already plays the same position. The draft is about gaining assets. Now if you feel like Bargnani isn't the best, that's a different story, but I hate picking for position in a draft in any scenario.


McGrady gave a similar reply to Bosh's when asked about drafting Howard over Okafor. However McGrady wasn't around long enough to see Howard, he didn't even want to attend a workout Orlando had with Howard.

NBA players can be extremely fickle, and although McGrady's situation was quite different to Bosh's, and his relationship with management was already straind, star's seem to share one trait. When it's there team, and Toronto's Bosh's team, if they voice there opinion it means they probably want it done there way. If Bosh didn't care, he wouldn't say anything. He's not outspoken, and it's not his typical behavior.

I'm not saying his attitude towards Bargnani wouldn't change, however I'm not sure if doing the exact opposite of what your star and future franchise player wants is the right approach, at least without a sitdown. As for taking the BPA, that's the right approach


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yours Rudy reminds me of Vince in college, if he ever gets it all together he will be one heck of a player


----------



## untamed guerilla (May 28, 2003)

> Now that way of thinking is horribly wrong im afraid. being 6'8, having a 40.5" vert, a 7-3 wingspan, and a 9 foot standing reach doesnt mean that you will be a good player.


i know that doesn't mean u will be a good player, but with the skill set and potential a guy like gay posseses having all the physical tools will help him at the next level

and as for that article i would see your argument if i was saying saer sene should be #1 because he's 7-0 and has a 9.5 standing reach and a 7-8 wingspan, it's as though ur saying gay was never a good player and just because he tested with those results doesn't mean he's gonna be good, all i'm saying is the player that he is, testing with those results he could be as good as advertised or better

now if morrison tested with the same results as gay you would be saying he's going to be the best player in the nba ever, but since he didn't gay's results really mean nothing, okay i understand


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

BLAZERS.com has *video snippets* up of the gay/morrison/roy workout.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

Gay cannot play SG. His dribbling skills are too poor to play SG.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I completely disagree.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mr hoopster said:


> Gay cannot play SG. His dribbling skills are too poor to play SG.


I agree, his dribbling skills are one of his biggest downfalls.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I agree, his dribbling skills are one of his biggest downfalls.



I agree that he can't yet play the SG position -- but in the future, its defintely a possibility. Don't forget, there is typically more space in the NBA which will help make up for his "long" dribble.


----------

